#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  3 Bedrrom house, Chiang Mai

## Ed Lee

Beautiful Thai Style detatched House nesstled upon 119 square Wah or 476 Square meters of land only 10 minutes from downtown Chiang Mai. 
The house can lend itself to either a 3 bedroom family home, or could even be used as two seperate dwellings each with sepearate lounge, bathrooms and bedrooms to be used as a holiday home or guest rooms.
Located in a quiet village on the outskirts of Chiang Mai, full broadband internet access is available, and local supermarkets, schools, hospitals and nightspots are only a short drive away by car or by taxi.
The house has its own drilled waterwell with storage tank and pump, parking space allows for 2 large cars and multiple motorcycles, secure padlockable gates, multiple covered areas for sitting and dining outside in the evening sun with loved ones and friends.
The garden is beautiful and has many types of Thai plants and large shady trees which encircle the entired property provide easy cover for the warmest of summer days.
Land Prices in the local area have risen well lately and are in the process of being reviewed at the local land office. 
This property is on the market for 2.5 million baht.

----------


## sarah9

Hello,


Your offer seems quite lucrative, have you tried to contact any property manager of your area, they could help you in finding right customer for your house.



Regards,
sraah9
Maryland Properties
balduscommercial

----------


## Ed Lee

Sorry for the delay in replying.
I have not found an agent.
I have been offered 2.2 million, and I am thinking it over.
I want to get out of Chiang Mai and get into the mountains.
Land is cheaper up there so I am flexible on the price for my home.

We'll see what transpires, thank you for the reply.

----------


## leprac

Did you sell the propery yet?

----------


## Ed Lee

The sale fell through unfortunately.
But I am still living in hope. *Smile
I have been off and about for a while so sorry for the late reply.
If you need to get in contact with me, its waterthought[at]gmail.com

The house is still on the market but the price is now reduced.
Its down a lot actually.
2 million baht so I can sell fast.
Now THERE is a bargin!


*Smile

Peace

----------

